# Alter der aktiven Smalltalk-Thread-User



## H2OTest (5. März 2013)

Aus einem angegebenem Anlass interessiere ich mich für das Durchschnitssalter der Buffed.de Smalltalkthread User.


Ich bin 17. und werde in 6 Tagen 18

Mfg


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2013)

Dann solltest auch Du als minderjaehriger Buffed-User keine jugendgefaehrdenden Musik-Videos anschauen.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

27. :>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

25. Weis auch nich wo die letzten Jahre hin sind. o0


----------



## H2OTest (5. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dann solltest auch Du als minderjaehriger Buffed-User keine jugendgefaehrdenden Musik-Videos anschauen.



steht zum glück nicht auf dem index, ist fsk 16 gekennzeichent, ist also auch durch die bpjm gekommen, das war aber auch genug offtopic


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2013)

Das war auch nicht so 100% ernst gemeint. 

Das Problem ist allerdings nicht, dass die Videos nicht zum Durchschnittsalter der aktivsten Nutzer passen - sondern dass Buffed als Plattform durchaus versucht Gamer anzusprechen, die eventuell auch erst 12 sind. Und wenn es dann Aerger gibt (z.B. weil sich jemand beschwert dass das Kindlein boese Videos auf einer vermeindlich "sicheren" Plattform wie Buffed gesehen hat) dann bekommt natuerlich Buffed den Watschen und nicht der User, der das Video gepostet hat. Von daher ist es durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass da etwas haerter durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

bis auf dem nachtschwärmer wo ja dranne steht erst ab 21 uhr posten und wo die 12 jährigen gesetzlich im bett sein müssten ist halt der rest vom forum fsk12

um solche videos posten zu dürfen müsste es ein extra forum geben mit altersabfrage für 18 jährige

nur ist das ein immenser verwaltungsaufwand und moderationsaufwand weil nicht alles was ab 18 ist ist auch geignet für ab 18 jährige thema index und beschlagnahmung wegen verherlicherung


----------



## Konov (5. März 2013)

Im Juni werd ich 28, fühl mich aber manchmal schon wie 30

Heute aufm Bike mehr wie 20


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

24


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2013)

19.


----------



## Olliruh (5. März 2013)

Werd bald 19 
Oh Gott ich steck hier schon seit 3 Jahren


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bis auf dem nachtschwärmer wo ja dranne steht erst ab 21 uhr posten und wo die 12 jährigen gesetzlich im bett sein müssten ist halt der rest vom forum fsk12
> 
> um solche videos posten zu dürfen müsste es ein extra forum geben mit altersabfrage für 18 jährige
> 
> nur ist das ein immenser verwaltungsaufwand und moderationsaufwand weil nicht alles was ab 18 ist ist auch geignet für ab 18 jährige thema index und beschlagnahmung wegen verherlicherung



Warum so schüchtern? Spuk schon das Alter raus Opa!


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

4x4+(10x2+7,6)


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum so schüchtern? Spuk schon das Alter raus Opa!



Das hat er noch nie gesagt. 


Ich weiß nur, dass er immer über die Kinder hier meckert, ich hab einmal zu ihm gesagt er wird selbst kaum 18 sein, das hat er verneint. Er hat schon mit dem alten Gameboy gespielt und ich glaube auch mit SNES, sollte also ca. in meinem Alter sein (~25)


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum so schüchtern? Spuk schon das Alter raus Opa!



gefühlt 60 jahre ^^


----------



## Konov (5. März 2013)

Wrynni is bestimmt Ende 20 ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

28 einhalb seit 4 Jahren =D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

1337


----------



## SonicTank (5. März 2013)

Na so´n Rotz, da komm ich mir mit dem letzten Umfragepunkt (30+) echt alt vor, ist nach 30 die Jugend vorbei? 
Egal, ich fühl´mich wie 29... trotz 32.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2013)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Na so´n Rotz, da komm ich mir mit dem letzten Umfragepunkt (30+) echt alt vor, ist nach 30 die Jugend vorbei?



Geht mir irgendwie auch so *g*


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Und was soll ich erst sagen?!


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das hat er noch nie gesagt.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nur, dass er immer über die Kinder hier meckert, ich hab einmal zu ihm gesagt er wird selbst kaum 18 sein, das hat er verneint. Er hat schon mit dem alten Gameboy gespielt und ich glaube auch mit SNES, sollte also ca. in meinem Alter sein (~25)



in der shoutbox schon öfters ^^

und zuerst hatte ich einen atari 2600 und dann einen atari st ^^


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Na dann biste ja noch recht jung. 
Ich schätze mal, daß Du so etwas ü40 bist, da der Atari 2600 1980 veröffentlich wurde.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

So lange man ein infantiler Idiot ist, spielt die Zahl keine Rolle! 
(Das bezieht sich auf die einzige Person, bei der ich 100% sicher sein KANN, dass sie es ist)


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

ü40 ist schon wieder zu alt ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. März 2013)

bin bissl jünger als Xidish, aber älter als Wrynn 

und mit dem Auswahlpunkt +30 fällt mir gerade das Plakat unsere Dorfdisse ein: Samstag ü30 & ü40 Party
hätte ich also auf deren normale ü30 ja gar nicht gedurft


----------



## LarsW (6. März 2013)

24.
Woran ich merke,dass ich alt werde?
Wenn ich ´ne bequeme Hose angezogen habe,bewege ich mich nicht mehr.UND das ich überhaupt ´ne bequeme Hose habe.


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

23. Und ich bekomm immer wieder gesagt, wie jung ich doch noch bin und dass ich mein ganzes Leben noch vor mir hätte. Kommt mir nur nicht so vor


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> UND das ich überhaupt ´ne bequeme Hose habe.



Ich habe nur bequeme Hosen. Wenn sie nicht bequem wären, würde ich sie ja nicht kaufen. 
Hab aber auch schon gemerkt, dass die meisten Leute unter "bequeme Hose" eher Jogginghosen meinen. Jeans und Chinos können auch bequem sein, Leute 

On topic: Nächste Woche 20 und komme mir langsam aber sicher alt vor. 
Ich kann Alkohol für 200 Euro kaufen und keiner will meinen Ausweis sehen :/ 
Genau genommen wollte (zumindest in Deutschland) soweit ich mich erinnere noch nie jemand meinen Ausweis sehen, aber anscheinend sehe ich schon immer älter aus als ich bin.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jeans



trage ich nur wenn ich draussen bin und besuch da ist sonst Joggin > all


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2013)

Ich hab das mit den Jogginghosen noch nie verstanden. Beim Abi saßen auch fast alle Leute in Jogginghosen da. Oder bei längeren Flügen. Jeans sind viel bequemer, wenn sie passen. Ist mir nicht klar, was an so einem labbrigen Ding besser sein soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Genau genommen wollte (zumindest in Deutschland) soweit ich mich erinnere noch nie jemand meinen Ausweis sehen, aber anscheinend sehe ich schon immer älter aus als ich bin.



Ich bin erst vor n paar Wochen erst nach meinem Ausweis gefragt worden, als ich Kippen kaufen wollte. Ich fühl mich da dann doch geschmeichelt, ich mein, ich werd im September 24, bin also schon 5 1/2 Jahre über der 18 und wirke wohl immer noch wie ein totaler Jungspund


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

die modeleute nimmt doch eh keine sau ernst

jogginghosen sind einfach bequem


----------



## LarsW (6. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich habe nur bequeme Hosen. Wenn sie nicht bequem wären, würde ich sie ja nicht kaufen.
> Hab aber auch schon gemerkt, dass die meisten Leute unter "bequeme Hose" eher Jogginghosen meinen. Jeans und Chinos können auch bequem sein, Leute



Cheap Monday und Weekday.Was anderes habe ich nicht im Schrank.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die modeleute nimmt doch eh keine sau ernst




In dem Fall hat er aber Recht


----------



## Konov (6. März 2013)

Zuhause in meiner bude trag ich auch immer Jogginghose... gibt IMO nix bequemeres.

Heute morgen erst eine etwas enganliegende LEE Jeans zum einkaufen angezogen, selten sowas unbequemes erlebt.
Zum Essen gehen oder Vorstellungsgespräch kann man sowas anziehen, aber sonst?

In meiner Freizeit trag ich nur Cargohosen/kurze Hosen im Sommer und ne kaputte Jeans, die hängt wie ein Sack weil sie mir zu groß ist.

Ist aber bequemer als das enge Zeug
Und ich bin 1,88m groß und wiege 75 kilo (schlank an Bauch und Beinen)

Geht nix über schlabber klamotten. Fühlt sich lässig an und ist auch so


----------



## floppydrive (6. März 2013)

Ich bin 11, muss man wissen


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2013)

Also ich zieh zu Hause auch bequeme (Jogging-) Hosen an. Allerdings schon mein Leben lang - also nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen des fortgeschrittenen Alters. Auf die Strasse zieh ich sowas allerdings hoechstens zum Sport an.


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

kommt mal wieder zurück zum topic sonst ist hier auch wieder dicht.

atm 27.



Ogil schrieb:


> Auf die Strasse zieh ich sowas allerdings hoechstens zum Sport an.



och naja, wenn ich echt kein bock hab. dann geh ich in jogginghose, lederjacke und sonnenbrille beim netto einkaufen. und verlasse den markt mit ner palette bier. wenn schon assi, dann richtig !


----------



## bkeleanor (7. März 2013)

kurz vor 26. muss aber an jeder ü 18 party meinen ausweis zeigen.
Babyface :-)


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> och naja, wenn ich echt kein bock hab. dann geh ich in jogginghose, lederjacke und sonnenbrille beim netto einkaufen. und verlasse den markt mit ner palette bier. wenn schon assi, dann richtig !



Der absolut richtige Weg :>
Warum immer für alles und jeden toll aussehen?

Jeans sind in meinen Augen auch nicht bequem. Liegt allein schon am Stoff.
Meine wohlfühl- Hose, ist eine absolut abgeranzte, z.T. eingerissene kurze Hose 

Zum Thema: Ich bin 17.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. März 2013)

25


----------



## schneemaus (7. März 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich bin 17.



Wer's glaubt


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wer's glaubt



Ich bin im Internet, ich werd mich ja wohl älter schummeln dürfen..


----------



## schneemaus (7. März 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin im Internet, ich werd mich ja wohl älter schummeln dürfen..



Ach Mensch. Aber es weiß doch jeder, dass du nicht älter als 11 bist


----------



## Fritzche (7. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Also ich trage immer Jeans wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe und wenn ich nach daheim bin, dauert es auch erstmal ein bisschen, weil die einfach super bequem ist. Gibt nichts besseres
> 
> ach und ich werd 18 in 10 Tagen, bin hier in dem Saft Laden schon seit fast 7 Jahren. Ja ja.. Zeit vergeht. Kann mich noch an die alte Buffed.Show erinnern, mit der Burning Crusade Beta, wo die Pizza Schachtel auf dem Tisch stand vom Gruppenleiter ;b



Hach damals zu Kaisers Zeiten   


Imo auf dem Weg zur 21  Fühl mich aber manchmal wie Ende 40  xD


----------



## vollmi (8. März 2013)

35 Jahre alt. Verdammt wo sind die Jahre hin?



mfG René


----------



## Medmius (10. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> kurz vor 26. muss aber an jeder ü 18 party meinen ausweis zeigen.
> Babyface :-)



I feel you...

Bin bald 22


----------

